# EQD Life Pedal (Parentheses Mini Fuzz) Transistors



## wui223 (Nov 24, 2020)

Dear all,

I am planning to build a EQD Life Pedal clone. The BOM listed some obsolete transistors, may I know what is a good substitute?

PF5102
2N5087
2N5089

Thanks for your inputs


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 24, 2020)

The last 2 aren’t obsolete, getting harder to find but not impossible. Mouser has them, among others. I’ve had nothing but success using 2n5458 JFETs in these and other Rat derivatives in place of the 5102.


----------



## wui223 (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks for the tips. What GE diodes do you use for your build?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 24, 2020)

I don’t usually bother with germaniums there, I use 1n5817s.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 25, 2020)

I also just finished building one tonight with a J112 in place of the 5102 and that works fine.


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 25, 2020)

D9K are great for the Octave but are not mandatory


----------

